# Final Approach TV



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Has anyone else seen this yet? I think it's about time waterfowl hunters got a good show to watch. I can't stand watching deer or turkey hunting anymore! :run:

http://www.finalapproach.tv/


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeppers and here's a word from one of the sponsers:
Click on the Watch Video!!

http://www.kolpin.com/final/about2.html#video 
Check it out!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

In Fargo cableone added the E channel and got rid of the outdoor channel :******: .


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well at least you now get all those late night infomercials for Girls Gone Wild eh Mallard. Don't stay up too late. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I suppose Jonser stays up late calling 1-800-girl or whatever it is. :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

ouch...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Howard Stern at 10 o'clock...His girls sure beats the 10 o'clock news!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Stern is pretty funny,but I still would rather have the outdoor channel.Just joking around Matt.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm glad i got the digital box, 305 is the new destination for the outdoor channel.


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

Just finished watching my first FATV Wed. morning 7:00AM-- huntin honkers in Idaho!
Nice show I enjoyed it!!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

that show is a great addition to the outdoor channel.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I loved the red head hunting in laguna madre TX


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone see the episode where they shot all the spoonbills?
It is a nice addition to the all-death channel!!


----------

